# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Help me find a new GFX card.

## Zoidberg

With all these new awesome games coming out soon, I badly need a new gfx card. Currently I'm using a 3yo GTS 250.
I've looked at this card GIGABYTE GEFORCE GTX 560 TI OC 1GB PCI-E DVI/HDMI +BATMAN GAME - Gigabyte fortsætter sin succes med fabriks-overclockede modeller, but I'm not sure if there are better cards I can get for the same price. My budget is 1750 DKK, which is about $300.

To check danish prices, you can use the site EDBpriser - find og sammenlign de bedste priser og tilbud på danmarks bedste prisguide, pricerunner.dk or kelkoo.dk.

Submissions/suggestions _might_ be repped.

----------


## Maisteri

Charts, benchmarks 2011 Gaming Graphics Charts, 3DMark11 - Gamer
That chart might help with the decision making.

----------


## JD

Which processor do you run?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Which processor do you run?


AMD Phenom II X4 955

----------


## JD

k, I'd look at something like this then: OcUK ATI Radeon HD 6870 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card with FREE Deus Ex PC Game [VX6870 1GBD5_2DHV2]

----------


## Zoidberg

> k, I'd look at something like this then: OcUK ATI Radeon HD 6870 1024MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card with FREE Deus Ex PC Game [VX6870 1GBD5_2DHV2]


I'm not going to buy anything overseas, besides, GTX 560 Ti seems to be better.
I've also heard that ATI cards are good, but the drivers horrible.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> I'm not going to buy anything overseas, besides, GTX 560 Ti seems to be better.
> I've also heard that ATI cards are good, but the drivers horrible.


My ATI card's have done me great even with high level 3D rendering. Their cheap and the XXX editions are amazing. You can get profiles for specific games e.g. BF3 which makes a hell of a lot of difference you can OC alot of them pretty well. 

Note It's the 550Ti thats shit sorry not the 560  :Smile:

----------


## JD

Don't have to get them oversees, just get that card xD Doesn't matter where you get it. The drivers are fine btw

----------


## Zoidberg

> Don't have to get them oversees, just get that card xD Doesn't matter where you get it. The drivers are fine btw


Thanks for the suggestion, but it seems like the Gigabyte GTX 560Ti OC Windflow is better than the ATI card you linked  :Wink:

----------


## Baaja

Use this benchmark as well.. 
PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - High End Video CardsI'm going to get that 4870 myself in a month or two if any new cards don't get released by then.

----------


## Confucius

I have the gtx 560 and I can run all games on Max I've tried so far including bf3 and I think the ti is a bit better even so that should do you fine  :Smile:  you can always sli later

----------


## Baaja

With that Radeon he can also "SLI" i.e Crossfire  :Smile:

----------


## Freefall552

If you're able to add 19.99$ I will suggest this card. Newegg.com - EVGA 012-P3-1571-KR GeForce GTX 570 HD w/Display-Port (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 

It's faster than the 560ti and it runs cool and silent.

EDIT: I'm sorry I couldn't find any good reviews. But all the performance tests they make are so inaccurate. But on resulutions of 1900x1080 and lower the gtx 570 performs almost as good as the radeon hd 6970.

----------


## Zoidberg

> If you're able to add 19.99$ I will suggest this card. Newegg.com - EVGA 012-P3-1571-KR GeForce GTX 570 HD w/Display-Port (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 
> 
> It's faster than the 560ti and it runs cool and silent.
> 
> EDIT: I'm sorry I couldn't find any good reviews. But all the performance tests they make are so inaccurate. But on resulutions of 1900x1080 and lower the gtx 570 performs almost as good as the radeon hd 6970.


Adding $20? No problem, but that card costs $100 more than the GTX 560Ti, and it's $100 more than I'm willing to give.

----------


## Freefall552

> Adding $20? No problem, but that card costs $100 more than the GTX 560Ti, and it's $100 more than I'm willing to give.


Hehe I ment on your budget of 300$ of course.  :Smile:  The GTX 560ti is worth every penny though.

----------


## Ballwinkle

In my experiance a 560Ti (Gigabyte SOC 950Mhz) can play pretty much all games on highest settings with 30+ fps at 1080p

nVidia offers some advantages over AMD/ATI:
-Cuda
-3D Vision
-PhysX

plus nvidia cards often run quieter and cooler than ATI/AMD, well worth the upgrade. The only reason i upgraded from it was that i wanted to use 3d vision surround.

----------


## Zoidberg

> In my experiance a 560Ti (Gigabyte SOC 950Mhz) can play pretty much all games on highest settings with 30+ fps at 1080p
> 
> nVidia offers some advantages over AMD/ATI:
> -Cuda
> -3D Vision
> -PhysX
> 
> plus nvidia cards often run quieter and cooler than ATI/AMD, well worth the upgrade. The only reason i upgraded from it was that i wanted to use 3d vision surround.


I've decided to go with the 560Ti, but I have a hard time choosing which one to pick.

I've looked at this one: GIGABYTE GEFORCE GTX 560 TI OC 1GB PCI-E DVI/HDMI +BATMAN GAME - Gigabyte fortsætter sin succes med fabriks-overclockede modeller and this one Komplett.dk - MSI GeForce GTX 560Ti 1GB PhysX

Both of them should have good cooling.

----------


## Confucius

> I've decided to go with the 560Ti, but I have a hard time choosing which one to pick.
> 
> I've looked at this one: GIGABYTE GEFORCE GTX 560 TI OC 1GB PCI-E DVI/HDMI +BATMAN GAME - Gigabyte fortsætter sin succes med fabriks-overclockede modeller and this one Komplett.dk - MSI GeForce GTX 560Ti 1GB PhysX
> 
> Both of them should have good cooling.


I'd go with gigabyte they're a great company  :Smile:  mine is made from evga but my mobo is gigabyte

----------


## Zoidberg

> I'd go with gigabyte they're a great company  mine is made from evga but my mobo is gigabyte


That is not really a good argument.
It seems that the Gigabyte card by standard is better than the MSI card, but the amazing cooler on the MSI card makes it possible to overclock it even more.
MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC graphics card review - Graphics - Review - HEXUS.net

I think I'll go for the MSI card, then overclock it with the afterburner utility.

----------


## Freefall552

I'd go with the MSI card too. The twin forzor cooling is really awesome, my friend have one and it have load temps as low as 60c and barly any notable noice.

Here's a good review of the card with Benchmarks, temperature testing and overclocking. MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin FROZR II Review - Overclockers Club

----------


## Ballwinkle

The gigabyte card pre-overclock will be covered under warantee. EVGA are the only company to provide warantee to overclockers.

----------

